# (Oldest manufactured wine in the world). St. John’s Greek Commandaria (recipes?)



## Mark M. (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey guys! I was wondering if you guys have ever tried Commandaria. It is a Greek sweet desert red wine. Absolutely delicious. 

Does anyone know of a possible recipe for it or maybe something similar? 

Thanks!


----------

